# Rem 887 or Benelli Super Nova??



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok guys, time to get a new gun. It will be used for Geese, Duck, Pheasant, and what not. So it will be an all around gun. I am stuck between a Benelli Super Nova or a Remington 887. Both in Advantage Camo.

If any of you have either let me know how you like them.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I looked at an 887 the other day. The idea of a weather impervious shotgun appeals to me, but this thing looks like something the Predator would use to take out Arnold's squad of mercenaries. I get marketing to a new generation of hunters but I'm having a tough time getting by this...

One of the first things I noticed is the long forearm is almost a sure finger pincher when unloading. The rear comes all the way back to the trigger guard when cycled.

It felt OK when shouldered & swung.

The Nova has never impressed me at all...

Frankly, I much prefer the 870 SPs or Super Mags I have over either the 887 or Nova. Find an SP Waterfowl or an Express Super Mag Waterfowl if you want a "waterfowl camo" dipped finish.

I have an Express Super Mag Turkey Camo in Realtree for which I picked up a matching 26" barrel. When not being used for waterfowling I put on the 23" barrel, load it with 4 buck, and use it as a "house gun"...


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I was looking at the benelli super nova the other day, and i was walking up to the counter with it when i flipped it over and looked at the top of the chamber. There was a teflon coating in there that was all worn out, in a brand new gun! So i put it back, and grabbed another one, and it was the same way! As was with all 8 of the ones they had. I asked the guy who was working about it, and he said they all do that the first time they pump em, and it wasn't really a big deal. So i ended up buying an 887. Shot it, love it. If you pinch your finger when you are cycling the forarm you are a ******.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never liked the nova. and the new remington looks like something out of star wars. I kinda like it a little with the all weather protection. but then i think it will only rust out underneath the coating in a short time. My thoughts would be a BPS. very hard to beat. good luck with what you choose. as they all will do the job.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Guess I'm going to get to give the 887 a good close look as my wife bought herself one this morning. She got the SPS version with the extended steel "decoy" choke & Max 4 camo. Have to admit it was surprisingly reasonably priced. It also has to be the lightest 12 gauge pump shotgun I have ever encountered...

The forearm completely covers the magazine port when fully cycled, that plus the fact it comes all the way back to the trigger guard is mega-strange! I just don't see a mechanical or functional reason for this...
I'm guessing that out in the field with cold gloved hands, there will be a lot of "stupid" people, at least by FMO's standard...

Still, all in all it's a very intruging shotgun. We'll have to see how it goes, but there's always room for one more in the safe...


----------



## Rightwing (Nov 6, 2009)

Grab yourself an 870 mag or supermag preferable 10-15 years old. They are the best as far as pumps even though I think the 887 looks neat. The action button on the 887 will cut your finger if you don't watch it. But unlike most people I think the star wars look on the 887 looks good. I shouldered the 887 quite a few times and it wasn't bad. I really want the 887 to do well because its American made but they need a season or two to work out kinks.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

From what I have heard dont buy an 887. I have heard of problems with rusting between the barrel and the coating they put on it.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 3 year old Super Nova and have not had one single problem with it. Its been used in everything from 70 degree sunny days to -35 degree days with a 20 mph wind. From fields to lakes, rivers and ponds the gun has never had a problem. Maybe its just everyones preference to go to a Remington, but the Benelli is reliable and will take a beating.


----------



## hayes300 (Feb 27, 2011)

i love the 887 i was set on the super nova but wasnt overly impressed by the way it felt bringing it up. then the 887 came out and at first i didnt like it. my father got one for me for christmas the year it came out. i have to say i love it best gun ive shot. it swings and pulls up great. its light and my look kind of cheap but holds up great. i like that it takes 3.5 because i use it for everythig goose duck small game turkeys and preditor. it handles a 3.5 great. i would get another in a heartbeat


----------

